# Masking floors for texturing?



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey, what do you guys do regarding masking floors when texturing ceilings in new work? Walls, windows, etc. are a no-brainer, but what about good methods for floors? Dropcloths, paper, plastic, none- scrape and sweep, or some other option I haven't thought of?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I prefer to use Heirloom Oriental Rugs when I am unable to locate any Tabrizian Silks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Drop clothes, roofing felt, painter's edging paper, carpet shield, cardboard, bodies of useless workers, whatever...


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

rosin on wood , cloth on rug


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

*best way to cover walls before textruing*

he guys... i am having a hell of a time covering off the walls for texturing...it seems like it takes me forever..any tip on how to cut out the bull, and just get the job done....it takes me longer to cover the walls than do the job.

Jay


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Scrape and sweep. Basements get felt most of the time. I've also cut the felt in half with a saw and stapled it down along all the walls.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

AARC Drywall said:


> he guys... i am having a hell of a time covering off the walls for texturing...it seems like it takes me forever..any tip on how to cut out the bull, and just get the job done....it takes me longer to cover the walls than do the job.
> 
> Jay


Wrap a ban of blue painter's tape around the top edge of the wall (where the wall meets the ceilings). Only apply the top edge of the tape to the wall, leaving the bottom edge (towards the floor direction) unstuck. 

Get a 9' wide roll (box) of painter's plastic. Start unraveling it (by the length, not the width), and place the 9' edge, of it, onto the unstuck tape's edge. Go around the room applying the painter's plastic's 9' edge to that tape's edge. When you get to the end, overlap it slightly and cut the length.
Last, go back and unravel the 9' length down the wall and onto the floor (assuming it's an 8' height ceiling).

Done ... lickity-split.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Atlantic has it right, I like to use this though.
http://www.shop3m.com/70070837342.html

To the OP :thumbup:, the fact you think about keeping it clean is great, I love following guys like you! I would think a scrape and sweep would do. The first thing I do on the site is vacuum and get all the stuff at the bottom of wall before trim goes in.


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

I just knew I'd get some good ideas if I asked. Malco, do you buy your Oriental rugs in bulk from Uncle Abdullah and leave a set with each customer or do you take them with you from job to job? 

Here is a cool product for masking walls and other stuff:

http://www.purepainter.com/taper.html


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Tradesman said:


> I just knew I'd get some good ideas if I asked. Malco, do you buy your Oriental rugs in bulk from Uncle Abdullah and leave a set with each customer or do you take them with you from job to job?
> 
> Here is a cool product for masking walls and other stuff:
> 
> http://www.purepainter.com/taper.html


Malco's business adviser "Vinny" gets them for him. Just remember there is no mafia in construction. 

Sorry Malco - I just couldn't help it...


----------



## Adam in BC (Aug 28, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> he guys... i am having a hell of a time covering off the walls for texturing...it seems like it takes me forever..any tip on how to cut out the bull, and just get the job done....it takes me longer to cover the walls than do the job.
> 
> Jay


 
how are you masking it off now aarc ?
I mask it off with an apron taper then staple up light poly


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Adam in BC said:


> how are you masking it off now aarc ?
> I mask it off with an apron taper then staple up light poly


 
I am using blue painters tape and taping to the walls....yea i know slow...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> he guys... i am having a hell of a time covering off the walls for texturing...it seems like it takes me forever..any tip on how to cut out the bull, and just get the job done....it takes me longer to cover the walls than do the job.
> 
> Jay


Stilts and a couple of helpers will get you moving alot faster!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

We use six foot wide rosin paper for the big areas and three foot to fill in. Goes fast and works great on concrete. (garages, basements) Cheaper than anything else I have found.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Back in the day when I did new work we use to use and this was before blue tape, we would use maskingtape and 3M plastic we would use our masking machine and then unfold the 3M plastic then we had a helper use a 14" knife taped to a 6'-12' extension pole, as for floors most were sub floor so we would use a broom and shovel for clean up. when ever I have had a resident house and people are living in the home, I use 9'x12' plastic drops on walls and red rosin paper on wood floors canvas drops on carpets.


----------



## ProtectionPro (Aug 21, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Stilts and a couple of helpers will get you moving alot faster!:thumbsup:


There is a self clinging film called Cling cover that you can purchase on line at www.paintjobprotection.com. There are other cool options on www.trimaco.com.


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

ProtectionPro said:


> There is a self clinging film called Cling cover that you can purchase on line at www.paintjobprotection.com. There are other cool options on www.trimaco.com.


Send me a few rolls... I'll be the judge of whether they are "cool options", or not. :whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ProtectionPro said:


> There is a self clinging film called Cling cover that you can purchase on line at www.paintjobprotection.com. There are other cool options on www.trimaco.com.


Ok thanks. :thumbsup:.....:whistling


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

S.W. sells a tool called a hand masker made by 3M u can buy rolls of thin plastic in 2.4.6.and 9 ft widths u put a roll of blue tape on the roller and as u pull out the plastic it sticks to the edge. u can pull it out the whole length of the wall in one shot then unfold the plastic, is also great for doors and windows. cuts masking time to almost nothing. And they make the plastic in cling and non cling.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

forgot to mention the tool also has a cutter built in so when u get whats needed its easy to cut off.


----------

